# Breaking plateu?



## Milos_97 (Dec 4, 2016)

Hey,

I have a major problem, i cant grow 
For the last 2 months i m preety much in the same place, in terms of growth and strenght ...

Summary:

-Chest is weak, middle and upper chest are kinda flat
-Legs are my weakest point
-Arms, shoulders and traps are good genetically
-Back nothing special
-BW remains the same for 2 months now


Basically i cant gain weight due to fact that i really dont have food in my house. My parents arent really following that healthy lifestyle, thus there are many sweet stuff like chocolate, cookies etc
I thought of eating everything insight but i alerady have a tiny stomach and i have like 176 lbs ... (alerady above 17% bf)

Chest and legs are my weakest point like i ve said. Chest kinda remain the same, i only improved my lower chest, the upper and middle is still flat.
My legs are tiny, before they were really tiny. I know i m not giving my best, when i m doing legs i am giving like 70% but still you d have to expect some growth ... My triceps look smaller than my biceps lol 


Any tips on breaking plateu and well gaining weight?


----------



## Milo (Dec 4, 2016)

Let me summarize:
You don't eat because you "have a tiny stomach"
When you do legs you're "not giving it your best"

Did you expect to grow with half assed training and a shit diet?


----------



## Milos_97 (Dec 4, 2016)

Milo said:


> Let me summarize:
> You don't eat because you "have a tiny stomach"
> When you do legs you're "not giving it your best"
> 
> Did you expect to grow with half assed training and a shit diet?



I said i have a lot of junk food in my house, i could eat that entire day but wont that just get me fat?
About legs, i m aware of that BUT still, how the hell can a normal guy who cant squat 150 lbs have twice the bigger legs than me ...


----------



## snake (Dec 4, 2016)

Stop worrying about your chest; you're sounding like a 16 y.o.girl. There is very little you can do about the shape of your chest and right now, size should be your only concern. Size will come from from barbell benching; do it and when you're done, do some more. 

Legs... Squats. Rear squats. Not only will squats put on some quad size but it will stress the crap out of the rest of your body and get you to grow across the board. It would also help to get some dead lifting into that routine of you don't already do them. Squat one day, DL 3-4 days later. Repeat every 7 days. 

Diet: I'm bet you'er nowhere close to 150 grams of protein. 

The good new is this; you do have things you can fix to get your body growing. Start one or two things at a time and you will get there.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 4, 2016)

I stopped reading at  "My parents arent really following that healthy lifestyle, thus there are many sweet stuff like chocolate, cookies etc".....Bro what the fuk is wrong with you..your a grown ass man ..Jesus


----------



## Milos_97 (Dec 4, 2016)

snake said:


> Stop worrying about your chest; you're sounding like a 16 y.o.girl. There is very little you can do about the shape of your chest and right now, size should be your only concern. Size will come from from barbell benching; do it and when you're done, do some more.
> 
> Legs... Squats. Rear squats. Not only will squats put on some quad size but it will stress the crap out of the rest of your body and get you to grow across the board. It would also help to get some dead lifting into that routine of you don't already do them. Squat one day, DL 3-4 days later. Repeat every 7 days.
> 
> ...



I m not worried about shape of my chest, i just want size.
About leg day, i m hitting them twice a week.


----------



## Milos_97 (Dec 4, 2016)

Bro Bundy said:


> I stopped reading at  "My parents arent really following that healthy lifestyle, thus there are many sweet stuff like chocolate, cookies etc".....Bro what the fuk is wrong with you..your a grown ass man ..Jesus



I m not a grown ass man, i cant afford a house to live by myself. You have to realize something, the place where i live, even if you have 2 college degrees you cant find a job ...


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 4, 2016)

Milos_97 said:


> I said i have a lot of junk food in my house, i could eat that entire day but wont that just get me fat?
> About legs, i m aware of that BUT still, how the hell can a normal guy who cant squat 150 lbs have twice the bigger legs than me ...



So called "junk food" doesn't magically make you fat. Eating much above maintenance does this.

Eat some cookies and drink some milk before bed.

And focus on getting stronger in the gym. Sets of 2 thru 5 and go heavy as possible


----------



## ECKSRATED (Dec 4, 2016)

Move somewhere else with your two degrees. Ask your parents to get some better food for you when they grocery shop. And give 110% on leg day. That's the most important day of the week..... Besides bench of course


----------



## snake (Dec 5, 2016)

Milos_97 said:


> I m not a grown ass man, i cant afford a house to live by myself. You have to realize something, the place where i live, even if you have 2 college degrees you cant find a job ...



Everyone's financial state is different; don't worry about it. I'm sure you're doing what you can with what you got.




Milos_97 said:


> I m not worried about shape of my chest, i just want size.
> About leg day, i m hitting them twice a week.



Ok, bench and bench. You can mix it up but work on your strength. The body has no need to be big. Actually for humans, big = slow; slow= predation. So the only way your body will grow relative to muscle mass is for you to give it a reason. 

As for the squatting 2x/wk, I'm on the fence about that and would need more detail on how you're going about it. I really do think the Squat/ DL idea I proposed would help you.

Any reason you sidestepped the protein intake topic?


----------



## Milo (Dec 5, 2016)

Not much help can be provided for your diet if you're just short on supply. Protein is expensive but get what you can. I'm all about red meat. Carbs are cheap. Stock up on oats, pasta, rice, potatoes etc.
As far as routine, 70% ain't gonna cut it. I'm limping after squats. Lots of knowledge here, but I'll give you what works for me as far as size. I squat something around 5*5 or more as my competition squat, then I do some posterior work, then hammer my quads with high bar squats in the 6-8 rep range. 2 days later I'll squat again but it will be a little variation such as high bar paused squats same rep range. I only low bar once a week because it affects my bench. I've stacked almost 2 inches onto my legs over the last 2 months doing this. But none of this matters unless you find a way to get your food in.


----------



## Milos_97 (Dec 5, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> So called "junk food" doesn't magically make you fat. Eating much above maintenance does this.
> 
> Eat some cookies and drink some milk before bed.
> 
> And focus on getting stronger in the gym. Sets of 2 thru 5 and go heavy as possible



Oh, actually i understand.
Thanks !



ECKSRATED said:


> Move somewhere else with your two degrees. Ask your parents to get some better food for you when they grocery shop. And give 110% on leg day. That's the most important day of the week..... Besides bench of course



I m not talking about me, just generally.
Got it !



snake said:


> Everyone's financial state is different; don't worry about it. I'm sure you're doing what you can with what you got.
> 
> Ok, bench and bench. You can mix it up but work on your strength. The body has no need to be big. Actually for humans, big = slow; slow= predation. So the only way your body will grow relative to muscle mass is for you to give it a reason.
> 
> ...


Understand !
Cheers



Milo said:


> Not much help can be provided for your diet if you're just short on supply. Protein is expensive but get what you can. I'm all about red meat. Carbs are cheap. Stock up on oats, pasta, rice, potatoes etc.
> As far as routine, 70% ain't gonna cut it. I'm limping after squats. Lots of knowledge here, but I'll give you what works for me as far as size. I squat something around 5*5 or more as my competition squat, then I do some posterior work, then hammer my quads with high bar squats in the 6-8 rep range. 2 days later I'll squat again but it will be a little variation such as high bar paused squats same rep range. I only low bar once a week because it affects my bench. I've stacked almost 2 inches onto my legs over the last 2 months doing this. But none of this matters unless you find a way to get your food in.



Will give it a try, thanks!


----------



## Muffy (Dec 5, 2016)

Milo said:


> I squat something around 5*5 or more as my competition squat, then I do some posterior work, then hammer my quads with high bar squats in the 6-8 rep range. 2 days later I'll squat again but it will be a little variation such as high bar paused squats same rep range.



Milo...what is a high bar squat vs. low bar squat?


----------



## Milo (Dec 5, 2016)

Muffy said:


> Milo...what is a high bar squat vs. low bar squat?


The difference is where you place the barbell on your back. High Bar emphasizes more quads and maintains a more upright posture. Low bar allows more back and posterior chain into the squat which usually means squatting more weight.


----------



## Milos_97 (Dec 6, 2016)

I ve started eating more, and well i ve gained 3 lbs in 2 days (not sure how). My only worry is that i will become fat and not bulky because i cant controll how much g of carbs i eat. For example, how the hell can i know how much g of carbs/protein does one slice of ham has?


----------



## ThePhantom (Dec 7, 2016)

Dude....man up if you can't afford some chicken and rice then your screwed.  Shit in sure planet fitness will hire you.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Dec 7, 2016)

Milos_97 said:


> I ve started eating more, and well i ve gained 3 lbs in 2 days (not sure how). My only worry is that i will become fat and not bulky because i cant controll how much g of carbs i eat. For example, how the hell can i know how much g of carbs/protein does one slice of ham has?



You don't know how to read the nutritional labels on food?


----------



## Milos_97 (Dec 7, 2016)

ThePhantom said:


> Dude....man up if you can't afford some chicken and rice then your screwed.  Shit in sure planet fitness will hire you.


I can afford that, dont worry lol



ECKSRATED said:


> You don't know how to read the nutritional labels on food?


Well it doesnt have it lol, on some food that is.


----------



## Grinch (Dec 8, 2016)

The army will hire you. Youllget a warm bed always. At least 4 meals always. You'll aquire life skills and professional skills, maybe. And you'll do a little pt to stay in shape. AND you'll be a ****ing hero. A God Damn rock star with a big ass gun. You'll pull so much leg. Split tail will line up just to get a glimpse of the legend. Plus youllonly see your family like twice a year. Can't beat that shit. I just so happen to know a recruiter. Pm me and I'll get you hooked up.


----------



## Evander618 (Jan 8, 2017)

Milos_97 said:


> I m not worried about shape of my chest, i just want size.
> About leg day, i m hitting them twice a week.



If you can walk out of the gym normally after a leg day, you did it all wrong. You should be crawling out after leg day. They are accustom to stress and bearing a load. Sou you must hit them with everything you can as much as you can.


----------



## Muffy (Jan 9, 2017)

It should tell you on the packaging. If not my fitness plan (which is an app you can download) can give you a decent estimate...Sometimes i have to do a bit of math if it tells me the nutrition information for 2 slices then I subtract that in half to determine 1 slice...Or you can always get a scale and weigh it...You can also Google the name of the ham and its nutritional value....This stuff can make u crazy so I wud just try to eat the best I can with the calories I have...I just try not to go under or over too much....And I stick to my macros....But im sure others will have better advice as there are some lifters on here that have amazing knowledge in this area....It still makes my head hurt lol


----------

